# Jarick's Bits and Pieces



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

So, I've started to try my hand at drawing Bettas. I'm not so good right now, but I'm practicing to get better.

So! On that note, I would love to try to recreate your fishies! I nowhere near, say, Feng, but I'm trying lol Request away!!

Edit: I'll post pics of some of my arts as soon as my phone will cooperate with me.. >///>

*Request List*
*1.*
*2.*
*3.*
*4.*
*5.*


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Please could you do one from my albums http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?u=43339


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh, yay! I'll get right on it


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Can you draw either Rembrandt or Aero for me? Feel free to draw anyone in my albums as well if you feel the want haha. I don't necessarily need to see them, but I don't mind you to use them for practice either! :-D

Rembrandt:









Aero:


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Could I get one of either my little rescue boy, Zero, or my new baby, Tink? ^_^

Zero








Pardon his skinniness, he's still in recovery!

Tink


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

Yep, to the both of you! I'll start everyone's as soon as I get home. Putting make-up on right now to go to a job interview at Petsmart. Really excited xP


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oooh good luck Jarick!! :-D


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Oooh good luck Jarick!! :-D


 Thank you!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Best of luck!!


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

A practice form in the works..







And, finished.








Indigo Betta, here is Ellis. I had some practice with a Plakat form beforehand, but I'm still not happy with how he turned out... :/ I can try again if you don't like it.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Aw dang, I think you forgot to attach it! Can't wait to see it, though!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Seki said:


> Aw dang, I think you forgot to attach it! Can't wait to see it, though!


Nope, I see it!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Ahhh, there it is!! I think it was edited as I posted haha Very cool!! You did a great job!


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

Edited to add the pictures. Kindle was fighting with me.. lol


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

Seki said:


> Ahhh, there it is!! I think it was edited as I posted haha Very cool!! You did a great job!


Aww, thank you. I did Google pictures for an idea on how to make it look, but I did draw it. Painstakingly. Lol


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

You've done a really good job on Ellis:-D I love the details you've done he has always had one ventral thats slighty longer than the other and I'm glad you included that in the drawing because its how I know and love him :thankyou:


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

A doodle I did because I liked a pic I found on Google. Lol My Red if he were a Halfmoon.








And, lilnaugrim~ Here is Rembrandt!









*Also, you are so very welcome, Indigo Betta!*


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness!! He's so adorable!! Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh you even got his dorsal, you are amazing Jarick! Thank you! :-D


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh my goodness!! He's so adorable!! Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!
> Oh you even got his dorsal, you are amazing Jarick! Thank you! :-D


Tee-Hee, you are so welcome! ^///^ I am glad the pictures are liked, so far. Gives me an excuse to draw all day xD


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Can you do a fish from this album please- http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=9186 ? I love them!


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

Yep, I can!

*Request List*
*1.* Seki - Zero
*2.*MattsBettas - Surprise
*3.*
*4.*
*5.*


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

A rough day today. I'll have requests worked on by tomorrow. Some days.. being a mom is pbbt! XP

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

Changed my mind at the last minute, Seki, but I hope you like it. Color didn't go like I planned, however. If you don't I can always do Zero.








Matts, working on yours now.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Jarick said:


> Changed my mind at the last minute, Seki, but I hope you like it. Color didn't go like I planned, however. If you don't I can always do Zero.
> View attachment 194817
> 
> 
> Matts, working on yours now.


AWWWWW!!! Baby Tink!!! I love it, thank you sooo much!! She's my precious little one, I'm so happy you drew her!! ^_^


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

Aw, you're welcome~ ^.^

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm sorry it's been a few days. I have the picture finished, but having a few issues with getting it uploaded. My camera has gone pbbt. I will upload it, though.

Feel free to request still, however!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

These are awesome!!!


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

Perry the platypus said:


> These are awesome!!!


Thank you ^_^ Feel free to request if you would like. House is cleaned and no work today, so I have lots of time lol


----------



## carrohason (Aug 23, 2013)

Can you draw my Augustus for me please?


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

Sure can!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Can you do Denim for me please? Your drawings are amazing!


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you  And, sure!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Jarick said:


> Thank you ^_^ Feel free to request if you would like. House is cleaned and no work today, so I have lots of time lol


I'll wait until you have an empty list. :-D


----------

